# garlic & anti-inflammatories for c,pain,gas,nausea



## braveheartlioin (Oct 9, 2011)

I have chronic constipation due to ibs, pain, bloating, gas, nausea. And those disturbingly loud stomach sounds that drive me to madness sometimes. Had a major major flare up 2 wks ago after some chili and cornbread (what was I thinking) after about 3 days of suffering (couldn't eat a grape w/out blowing up) I did an enema and stool softener, as usual stool softener gives me a lot of gas, even taking quadruple the amount. Fiber is a death sentence for me. There was a lot of bloating, gas, pain, no bm for 2 wks. There is a definate stress component as well. I've been reading a lot of books about natural cures, garlic is a natural anti-inflammatory. I've been taking 4,000 mg of cheap walmart garlic oil (is there any such thing as taking too much garlic?) 30 minutes before meals, it's been helping A LOT. I've been having daily bm's for about 3 days w/ no pain, no gas, no funny stomach noises lol, I've been eating apples again! I've tried some things that worked at first then stopped after a while so I know this isn't a magic cure but I'm wondering what other kinds of natural cures you have tried?


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

braveheartlioin said:


> I have chronic constipation due to ibs, pain, bloating, gas, nausea. And those disturbingly loud stomach sounds that drive me to madness sometimes. Had a major major flare up 2 wks ago after some chili and cornbread (what was I thinking) after about 3 days of suffering (couldn't eat a grape w/out blowing up) I did an enema and stool softener, as usual stool softener gives me a lot of gas, even taking quadruple the amount. Fiber is a death sentence for me. There was a lot of bloating, gas, pain, no bm for 2 wks. There is a definate stress component as well. I've been reading a lot of books about natural cures, garlic is a natural anti-inflammatory. I've been taking 4,000 mg of cheap walmart garlic oil (is there any such thing as taking too much garlic?) 30 minutes before meals, it's been helping A LOT. I've been having daily bm's for about 3 days w/ no pain, no gas, no funny stomach noises lol, I've been eating apples again! I've tried some things that worked at first then stopped after a while so I know this isn't a magic cure but I'm wondering what other kinds of natural cures you have tried?


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

I wrote a long reply to your post, but I am new to this board and could not figure out how to send it. It's lost somewhere. I want you to know that I was interested in your garlic solution, and I will try it.


----------



## braveheartlioin (Oct 9, 2011)

lindielou said:


> I wrote a long reply to your post, but I am new to this board and could not figure out how to send it. It's lost somewhere. I want you to know that I was interested in your garlic solution, and I will try it.


yeah let me know how it goes, it seems to calm my digestion down before I eat and I really think it's been stimulating my bowel movements so far - in a positive way. I've been taking 3-4 capsules about 30 minutes before meals, so that's about 3 times a day.


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

braveheartlioin said:


> yeah let me know how it goes, it seems to calm my digestion down before I eat and I really think it's been stimulating my bowel movements so far - in a positive way. I've been taking 3-4 capsules about 30 minutes before meals, so that's about 3 times a day.


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for the details on how you take the garlic oil. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## braveheartlioin (Oct 9, 2011)

ok everyone I just have to say that the garlic stopped working, I'm sorry for any wasted money bc of my post. Next time I'll wait at least a couple of weeks before I toot my horn


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

I still have trouble responding to messages on this board. I see that your most recent posting was on Oct. 10th, so I'm way far behind. I have been taking garlic pills; couldn't find garlic oil caps. I think it may be helping somewhat. It's hard to tell because I also started taking Benatyl, and another digestive enzyme recommended by a naturopathic doc. My bloating, is still with me, but better than it was. Thank you for your suggestion.DT


----------



## hokiefan (Nov 16, 2011)

I had the same experience as you braveheart lion and I just discovered a few months ago that a soy sensivity was giving me the exact same symptoms.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am D type, so this may be completely useless for you; but I have been using a grape-based flavonoid supplement for my cholesterol control which gradually improved all of my symptoms. It turns out it has an effect on platelet behavior that shows up in colon related inflammation. (Since it also stopped my GERD cold, I have to assume that platelet behavior extends up through the stomach as well.) If you are showing symptoms on GI inflammation, it might be as useful for you.Mark


----------



## braveheartlioin (Oct 9, 2011)

[quote name='overitnow' timestamp='1321479177' post='849258']I am D type, so this may be completely useless for you; but I have been using a grape-based flavonoid supplement for my cholesterol control which gradually improved all of my symptoms. It turns out it has an effect on platelet behavior that shows up in colon related inflammation. (Since it also stopped my GERD cold, I have to assume that platelet behavior extends up through the stomach as well.) If you are showing symptoms on GI inflammation, it might be as useful for you.MarkHi Mark, thanks for the advice! Could you pm me the brand you use? I think if you type it here they'll just erase it....


----------

